# Out Of Range when startx



## timoskouros (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello all ! Im new on FreeBSD.Today i install FreeBSD 7.0.Everything was good.Simple and quick.Now is time to boot.Everything is ok.I login with my account.I type  startx  to go on graphical mode  but the screen gos black and is says : 

OUT OF RANGE  




omg.Does anyone know how to solve this problem ?

Thanks.And sorry for my bad English...


----------



## vermaden (Nov 16, 2009)

You have set too big refresh rate for you monitor (your monitor does not support that big refresh rate), you net to regenerate *xorg.conf* or set lower refresh rate for your monitor.


----------



## timoskouros (Nov 16, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> You have set too big refresh rate for you monitor (your monitor does not support that big refresh rate), you net to regenerate *xorg.conf* or set lower refresh rate for your monitor.




Thanks for your answer.But how im going to do this ?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 16, 2009)

Try that for a start:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=3935


----------



## timoskouros (Nov 16, 2009)

Oufff... i dont even have the folder   X11 ...... maybe i do something wrong on installation.... anyway... thanks for your help.


----------

